# Proud Daddy



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Went out today for a little trolling. Took my daughters boyfriends 26 Cobia CC. Wound up 92 miles south of P-Cola. Only fished 5 hours. Managed a hoo and my daughter got her first marlin. Nice ******. Had the honor of being there and involved in it. Even got to push her in for the swim.The line is there, runs forever. Fished one way 25 miles.It moved south 12 miles in 6 hours. When we picked up it was 92 to the pass.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Congrats on the ******!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank you. Very proud of her.


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Awesome trip, Congrats!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that's great wade!!! glad you got to be there. tell her congrats!!!


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome! I know you and Clayton both are tickled pink. Tell her congrats.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

That's awesome. Good stuff!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Cool. Can't top that.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome job! I know you're a proud daddy, Wade!


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Sure was a fun day. Ready to go again...


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Good job Wade and company!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice.
Whyme


----------

